# I think Charley is dying...



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

...he can't stand up, he's scooting himself around on his side through sheer force of will. He's breathing but I cannot tell if it is labored or not; I can't hear the normal snuffling sound he's always made when happy or exploring. He wasn't like this a few hours ago, but now he scoots a little and just splats out like he's too tired to go on. I've been feeding him baby food 3 times a day and syringing him water because he's been a bit off his feed and water. I thought it was a hibernation attempt, but now I'm not sure. Even the SnuggleSafe doesn't seem to be helping.

I feel as though I need to say goodbye, I'm a fairly empathetic person and can sense distress in people and animals, and I can almost hear him asking me for help, to make whatever it is stop.

I just need to get myself together and call the vet, but I can't seem to stop crying enough to talk. And there's the tiny hope that he could still pull through, that this is some kind of leftover effect from being too cold. 

I just can't tell if he's going to make it or not, and I don't want to see him suffer.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OH NO!!!!! Poor Charley. I wonder if he'es had a stroke or something like that. Also, vestibular syndrome can cause mobility issues because they are dizzy and have difficulty standing. 

I cry when I'm upset too and my vets office knows that when it's one of my kids or someone else calling for me, that I'm too upset to talk and its an emergency. 

Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

If he did have a stroke, it was between 10am this morning and 3pm this afternoon. He wants to walk and move, it's as though he simply doesn't have the strength. When I went to see him just a few minutes ago he wouldn't even unball really; he was laying on his side partially curled up and just stayed in that shape when I picked him up. He's letting me touch his face and chin and not even huffing and puffing much, that is how I know something is wrong.

I'm going to spend as much time as I can with him, I don't think it will be long.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your beautiful little guy.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

How scary.  Both of you are in my thoughts. I hope he pulls through this. *Hugs*


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

He's fighting; I was able to get him to take 2ml of baby food (apple/squash & chicken) and 1ml of water. He started eating on his own and then got tired and stopped. He has eliminated three times today, smaller than normal stool, and this morning's pee puddle was normal, but no more since then except a quarter-sized spot about 5pm.

I just don't know if will to live is going to be enough. He does not act like he is in pain, is calm when 'resting'... if he stays this way I may keep him at home; he is 3+ years old, and that's going off what the pet store said, he could be older and if he is going to pull through or pass on I want him to be as comfortable as possible. If he begins to act distressed or has trouble breathing the vet knows of his condition now so we will be able to go if/when he needs to.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry  , will keep you and Charley in my prayers.
Hugs


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear what is going on, my prayers are with you


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww I'm soo sorry. Keep us updated.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Much love. Keep us posted. Be strong lil Charley


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Charley's Symptoms*



Nancy said:


> Also, vestibular syndrome can cause mobility issues because they are dizzy and have difficulty standing.


In the time since I created this topic I have been looking into vestibular syndrome, and I wonder if it could be a possibility for Charley; in everything I have read thusfar the onset can be quite rapid and the symptoms presenting in mild to severe forms.

Right now I have three theories:

* It is his time; age, recent illness, etc causing a weakness his system cannot fight.

* Possible hibernation attempt within the past 48 hours.

* Some symptoms match vestibular syndrome symptoms.

Charley has the following symptoms:

* lethargy/weakness/lack of energy/runs out of energy quickly
* cannot stand but can move by pushing/pulling himself along; limbs seem unable to support weight, possibly due to weakness
* does not tilt or wobble, simply leans to one side and scoots around and rolls/turns himself over to change direction
* Eyes are slightly "buggy", they look a little too alert, almost as if he is anxious? This could be caused by many things
* Appetite loss, will not drink on his own. He will eat baby food on his own for a few bites, he becomes alert at the scent of it. I can syringe him food and fluids after he tires.
* Stools are smaller and less frequent but still occurring; dark colored and tinged green
* Urine is/was still light yellow and occurred in a normal amount this morning but he has not peed much since 10am
* Nose is slightly moist, but has been dry a few times I have checked (sign of dehydration?)

I have Baytril left over from his recent trip to the vet for his URI; I am going to start him on it again and call the vet again in the morning to discuss the possibilities and see what he recommends. Everything I have read indicates that treatment for vestibular syndrome involves an antibiotic, and possibly a steroid in case of inflammation. I do not know if this is what is causing Charley to act the way he is, but I am not going to discount the possibility. I have been giving him Booster in with his baby food, I will give it to him along with some food before the first dose of Baytril tonight in hopes it will not aggravate his tummy since he is already off his feed.

Any advice on how to get him some kibble is appreciated; can I grind some up in the blender with some baby food and water to make it syringable? Baby food on its own does not provide enough fat or calories so I need to get something more substantial into him soon.

He's fighting, so I'm going to fight too.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

I read on here someone crushing the kibble and mixing it with water? Maybe that would work. Hang in there.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

scary and heartbreaking.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh man, I got on the forums and this was the first thing I saw.  Keep fighting Charley, and you too, Alastrina! We're all sending all of our thoughts and prayers to help you guys. I really hope it's something that has a more or less simple solution! *sends lots of hugs and mealies*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry you & Charley are going through this. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts & I hope that he will be alright.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Thank you all, Charley needs all the positive thoughts he can get.

He is eager to eat; I crushed some kibble, mushed it with water and mixed in a dab of his babyfood mix b/c he always eats that, and he opens his mouth and eats it up when I syringe it to him. 

He is just so weak, I am scared I did not act fast enough or in the right ways and that it is too late.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you can get to a vet tomorrow you can pick up some Hills A/D and syringe feed it, its made for animals that are sick and need extra nutrients. I "think" Nutrical is something else you can feed for more energy. Good luck.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

My heart aches for you..I am so sorry you have to go through this; I can't even imagine. I know when I rescued my Charlie at 3 weeks things were very touch and go with him as well. I concentrated a lot on making sure I kept water in him because getting dehydrated really can take its toll on them. I think you are doing everything you can possibly do for him at this point. Keep mixing his food however it sparks his interest; he knows you are trying to help him.

Bless you and Charley<3


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Do you have any emergency calorie paste? Enercal or Nutrical is basically an MRE for animals. It's a meal condensed into paste that they only need a few licks of and it's comparable to eating several kibbles. It's supposed to be just for kitties and dogs, but I've heard of it being used for hedgies in emergency situations as well. I'm so sorry you and Charley are going through this-- you are both in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Im sorry to hear the bad news I hope everything will work out okay.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Sending lots of happy thoughts and good vibes your way! Keep strong, Charley, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh no  I'm so, so sorry to hear that Charley is not doing well. Sending you and him lots of good wishes. Poor little guy. You're doing such a great job taking care of him when he needs you the most!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

Alastrina I'm so sorry to hear of Charley's troubles. I will be keeping the both of you in my prayers and Lulu and I will be sending healing thoughts Charley's way.

I agree with moothecow - thank God Charley has such a wonderful mommy! My heart goes out to you!

Please keep us updated on his progress <3 hugs <3


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*Charley is doing better!*



http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12734&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Charley is doing better! Keep the good thoughts coming ^_^


----------

